# Over heating/no pressure



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

For the first time since ever, my Cruze overheated. '13 LT w/115k miles. The temp gauge was pegged to 'H'. The radiator fan was on high speed but was blowing cool air from the radiator. The upper radiator hose had no pressure. The coolant tank was pretty low. Like just about empty kind of low. I had some water with me so I put it in the tank but it didn't seem to go anywhere. Just filled the tank. If I squeezed the upper hose, it would move a little coolant and that coolant was pretty **** hot. Would the lack of pressure indicate a failing water pump? It's the original unit. 

I let it cool off for a while then tried to drive home. I let it idle for maybe 10 minutes and the temp gauge seemed to behave. I started driving and within a quarter mile it climbed back onto 'H'. I swung a U-turn and doing that made the temp needle move around a bit then back to 'H'. 

I don't want to just throw parts at it to fix it but based on past history, a water pump might be a good idea. Not sure if the temp sensors or thermostat is bad. 

Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You have no coolant.


----------



## TallBluiz (May 21, 2017)

You have a clogged radiator or bad water pump. My bets are on the former.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a 2011 Cruze and the water pump was covered under warranty with mine. I believe there was a recall or some sort of issue with the water pump. Not sure if your model would be included in this or not.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

My apologies for starting this thread in the wrong area. I got it fixed. I replaced both temp sensors and flushed the coolant. All good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Thought I was done. Noticed a leak in the coolant outlet housing. Replaced that. As I did, noticed that the inlet hose fitting was busted and letting coolant geyser out it you fumbled with it. Plastic coolant parts. I'll never understand that. Thankfully it wasn't a big pain in the ass to replace it. I'm almost okay with that trade off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

